# 2013 Red vs DA 9000



## MarvinK

I've been a SRAM rider since Force/Rival came out several years ago. I've since upgraded to Red and basically all my bikes are SRAM. This year I'm getting a new road bike and am having a tough time going with Red over DA9000. Anyone else disappointed with 2013 SRAM and considering switching back?

I mean, Shimano has done wonders to improve their ergonomics since SRAM came into the picture, they've changed their behavior to have a more tactile click on their mechanical DA 9000, front shifting is superior and it's hard to complain about the extra gear. DA9000 is sub-2000g, too. I'm not sure Di2 is worth the money, but I'm leaning heavily towards Dura Ace.

Why should I stick with SRAM for a 2013 road purchase?


----------



## cxwrench

MarvinK said:


> I've been a SRAM rider since Force/Rival came out several years ago. I've since upgraded to Red and basically all my bikes are SRAM. This year I'm getting a new road bike and am having a tough time going with Red over DA9000. Anyone else disappointed with *2013 SRAM* and considering switching back?
> 
> I mean, Shimano has done wonders to improve their ergonomics since SRAM came into the picture, they've changed their behavior to have a more tactile click on their mechanical DA 9000, front shifting is superior and it's hard to complain about the extra gear. DA9000 is sub-2000g, too. I'm not sure Di2 is worth the money, but I'm leaning heavily towards Dura Ace.
> 
> Why should I stick with SRAM for a 2013 road purchase?


SRAM calls it 2012 Red...
and you should stick w/ if you want to. if not, try DA9000. only you can make the decision.


----------



## cantride55

I feel for ya. Having to make a no lose decision. I too have been riding Sram for quite a few years. When it came out it was new, and different. While there was nothing wrong with my 9 speed Shimano I felt the "new, cool factor tug" and decided to try it. Either way I was upgrading to 10 speed. It was a no lose situation. Some may direct / suggest you go back to Shimano, others to keep with what has been working for you. Then there will be the Campy crowd. Why does it have to be "this years model"? If you are not thrilled with 2012 Sram, grab some nos perhaps. Or grab the DA. 
You gotta ride it, clean it, repair / service it and ride it again. Ya can't lose with whatever decision you make. Good luck.


----------



## Vixsav

I've ridden older dura ace and currently have a 105 beater bike. Just built a van dessel rivet up with full '12 SRAM Red and it's the best shifting machine I've ever ridden. I had a bike with older force build and the new red is miles better. Shifting is so precise and fluid. It's good...very good. The included gore ride on pro cables probably have something to do with that but I really love it.


----------



## Wheelman55

Ride 'em both...make your decision then report back  Like the other posters have said, you have only good choices. 

As for Di2...it is well worth it. .


----------



## marathon marke

To me, the new Red front derailleur feels like a mechanical version of Di2. It is that good.


----------



## Rick Draper

The new Red mech is very, very good. I have just fitted one on my bike, replacing the old Red mech and the difference is night and day. It really is that much better.

Also I don't know how people could consider switching back when no one on here has rod den DA9000.


----------



## NWS Alpine

Vixsav said:


> I've ridden older dura ace and currently have a 105 beater bike. Just built a van dessel rivet up with full '12 SRAM Red and it's the best shifting machine I've ever ridden. I had a bike with older force build and the new red is miles better. Shifting is so precise and fluid. It's good...very good. The included gore ride on pro cables probably have something to do with that but I really love it.


What cables came with your shifters for the brakes. I got a BNIB set from ebay and the shift cables are gore ride on but don't say pro on the housings. Also the brake cables are just normal sram branded cables. Should they both be gore pro cables?


----------



## Vixsav

NWS Alpine said:


> What cables came with your shifters for the brakes. I got a BNIB set from ebay and the shift cables are gore ride on but don't say pro on the housings. Also the brake cables are just normal sram branded cables. Should they both be gore pro cables?


Mine arrived with regular SRAM brake cabling and the Gore ride-on cabling for derailleurs, same as yours. The Gore cable kits for SRAM (cycling) are called 'professional'. You received the same kit I did.


----------



## NWS Alpine

Vixsav said:


> Mine arrived with regular SRAM brake cabling and the Gore ride-on cabling for derailleurs, same as yours. The Gore cable kits for SRAM (cycling) are called 'professional'. You received the same kit I did.


Sounds good. Just wanted to make sure I got the right ones and not have them swaped by the seller  Installing everything tonight or tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Vixsav

You're going to be very, very happy. Just to clarify, I did some research on the Gore cabling systems this morning and the ones included with the '12 red brifters are the 'low friction' teflon coated versions, NOT the sealed 'professional' version. Whatever the case, they work very well.


----------



## dcorn

I was against Sram completely when I had my first road bike with Ultegra 6600. I couldn't pass up a deal on my current bike, but it had 2011 Red drivetrain instead of the Ui2 that I wanted. I actually love it now and don't think I could go away from the doubletap shifters. The simplicity of just one shifter on each side makes too much sense and the ergonomics are great.


----------



## cxwrench

Vixsav said:


> You're going to be very, very happy. Just to clarify, I did some research on the Gore cabling systems this morning and the ones included with the '12 red brifters are the 'low friction' teflon coated versions, NOT the sealed 'professional' version. Whatever the case, they work very well.


they're 'shifters'...and the cables are NOT teflon coated. they're Gore Tex coated. the Gore cables are all the same, the only difference is the ferrules and liner on the sealed version.


----------



## Vixsav

Gore tex...microporous PTFE....teflon yes the politically correct words are shifters and gore tex.


----------



## Bluffplace

I was reading somewhere that DA9000 uses a different free body cassette. So if you go with DA9000, you will need a new hub.


----------



## davidka

Bluffplace said:


> I was reading somewhere that DA9000 uses a different free body cassette. So if you go with DA9000, you will need a new hub.


Some wheel makers will be able to offer axle/freehub kits. Best to get in touch with whoever made your wheels to see if they offer such a part. 

I think that's what is interesting about Red staying w/10 speed. It gives people an option for something new and fresh without converting wheels. 

Here's something else that will make the decision easier: Initially the ONLY cassettes available for 9000 will be Dura-Ace level. If you've got multiple wheelsets, even if they can be converted, you're on the hook for a few of the most expensive cassettes Shimano knows how to make. Liking my 10 speed better and better.


----------



## jl88s

I need your help fellas. I've searched around and can't find anything about this topic..

I'm currently building my first roadie with Sram RED 2011 groupset, Sram Force FD, but without the cranks. So I'm wondering if the new Sram RED 2012-2013 crankset would be compatible with the group I plan on running. 

According to this, the new Sram RED crankset is only compatible with the new RED groupo. I can't see why you wouldn't be able to use the new cranks with the old red group. 

https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdn...lity-chart.jpg


----------



## RC28

It'll work fine.


----------



## damian75

Personally for me it's Sram all day long, while I have no complaints with the build quality or durability of Shimano the ergonomics are beyond awful. I really don't know how using the break lever to shift every made it past anyone with an understanding of ergonomics. Its like making the brake and the clutch on your car share the same peddle. I have ridden several bike with Dura Ace and have never once not had the breaks slip from my fingers. This has never happened with sram or campagnolo.<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/af03d3c0/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------



## Wicked2006

marathon marke said:


> To me, the new Red front derailleur feels like a mechanical version of Di2. It is that good.


This is one of the main reasons I went from DA to SRAM Red is because of the front derailleur. I had a new Trek Emonda SL-8 that ordered with DA 9000 and made the switch. Glad I did to.


----------



## TricrossRich

damian75 said:


> I really don't know how using the break lever to shift every made it past anyone with an understanding of ergonomics.<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/af03d3c0/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


I just don't get how this hangs anyone up... you must be that guy who can't operate his blinkers without squirting the windshield washer fluid... hahaha


----------



## bikeguy0

TricrossRich said:


> I just don't get how this hangs anyone up... you must be that guy who can't operate his blinkers without squirting the windshield washer fluid... hahaha


Totally!! My wife doesn't like shimano for the same reason about the brake lever but I just don't understand. I have 9000 on my road bike and have had Red 2012 and have CX1 on my cross bike. I actually like both of them equally well. 

I think Shimano's front shifting is a combination thing. The FD, Shifter AND the chainrings. I have the full 9000 kit but had a different crank with Sworks rings and it didn't shift as well as the 9000 rings. Can't really go wrong either way.

I can say that the Shimano products are built to last longer than the sram. Sram is lighter but that comes at the cost of using thinner plastics, thinner carbon and lighter components. I can say that swapping shift cables on Shimano is WAY easier than the SRAM versions. Just due to the way the cable routes through the shifter it can be a challenge. Not a decision maker but can be an issue some times.


----------



## damian75

TricrossRich said:


> I just don't get how this hangs anyone up... you must be that guy who can't operate his blinkers without squirting the windshield washer fluid... hahaha


I have no problem with my blinkers  and the issue with the break leaver doesn't happen every time but it has happened enough and it has happened in an emergency braking situation, and not just to me, so I just don't trust it. Like I said Shimano makes quality stuff and maybe if you have really long fingers it's less of any issue.


----------

